# Raz.  Plain an simple.  ^^



## Razrien (Jul 28, 2008)

Me on the right  ^^   and my beloved on the left <3<3<3   ((2 years together this November  ^.~))
Drawn by a very good friend  <3

Raz, a very simple minded bunny, shuffling happily through life with his paws in his pockets, always wondering why everyone else is always so uptight, and depressed all the time. 
Never staying in one place, chatroom, or website for very long,  always hopping to the next neat looking shiny thing that catches his eyes  

One of those very annoying eternal optomists, always trying to see nothing but the bright side of things no matter where he looks <3

Odd, simple, abstract minded, sometimes quiet, sometimes outgoing, always random, with the attention span of a diabetic hummingbird with ADD on crack.   

Very nice to meet you  ^.~






 Another one done by Avian Fox  ^^




Raz @ his gas station job..  XD    Done by Avian, once again  ^^




..aaannd Raz doin some Trigun cosplay   XD   I looove that anime..  again done by Avian Fox.  ^^


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, nice fursona right there, I like the red hair, it's looks pretty good on him =3


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, nice pics.

*crying, because i will never be good at drawing like this...*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi there from a giant Charmander!
BTW, I heard in another thread that you were rather chubby.
Is that true?


----------



## Razrien (Jul 29, 2008)

Very true  ^.~     Neither me nor my bunny self is the 'athletic' type   XD  
We're in shape!   Round is a shape, dammit  >.>
((though not as bad as alot of other furs i've seen, I gotta admit,  I can still see my toes, and touch them easily XD   its just..  I 'used' to be sexy, till I discovered chinese buffets..))

In the end, we both pretty much just walk everywhere we need to go,  to avoid that whole couch potato thing and whatnot   ^.^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, does your bunny self enjoy having his chubby belly rubbed?


----------

